

Ask HN: Do you like working with bigger or smaller complexity? - diminium

Big Complexity: Large API with encyclopedic size manuals (see Java API)
Small Complexity: Code written in a few lines that does everything (see Algorithms)
======
lgieron
I prefer the small or medium-sized complexity. For really large systems, even
the high-level architecture is too big to fit into one person's brain (which
is one of the reasons why most of the large software projects are more or less
a failure).

